
How the pandemic is changing shopping - wallflower
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2020/05/21/pandemic-is-changing-every-aspect-shopping-store-layouts-how-jeans-are-folded/
======
trhway
somewhat related - restaurants where they have already got opened or getting
soon to (photos, the text is in Russian and doesn't matter much)

[https://www.rbc.ru/photoreport/23/05/2020/5ec785159a794726b1...](https://www.rbc.ru/photoreport/23/05/2020/5ec785159a794726b165afc0?from=from_main)

I think it is a kind of preview of our future covid optimized open floor
offices, especially that one
[https://s0.rbk.ru/v6_top_pics/resized/590xH/media/img/6/87/7...](https://s0.rbk.ru/v6_top_pics/resized/590xH/media/img/6/87/755901356275876.jpg)
while definitely not that one
[https://s0.rbk.ru/v6_top_pics/resized/590xH/media/img/4/75/7...](https://s0.rbk.ru/v6_top_pics/resized/590xH/media/img/4/75/755901346602754.jpg)
. Ultra cool startups would probably do
[https://s0.rbk.ru/v6_top_pics/resized/590xH/media/img/2/48/7...](https://s0.rbk.ru/v6_top_pics/resized/590xH/media/img/2/48/755901344996482.jpg)

------
absoluteharam
>“Experience has shown us that loosening restrictions and shelter-in-place
orders means a resurgence of disease,” said Robert A. Bednarczyk

baseless claim, woven into the story as if it's a fact. This is a first of its
kind situation, there's no "experience" and the global experiments are
ongoing.

Washington Post is owned by Bezos, who's fortune is tied to Amazon's
e-commerce dominance. This sort narrative should be expected from this media
publication.

